# WHFB Starter Release Dates?



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

what year was it released? any word on the next one?


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

2011 iirc 
no more than a couple of yrs old
how long , i wouldnt hold your breath as its relativly new still 

edit = 2010 aug , so 2 and half yrs old


----------

